
France orders Google to pay news companies for showing article extracts - RestlessMind
https://www.engadget.com/france-google-scraping-stories-snippets-104038211.html
======
beezischillin
This is so short sighted. I'll be interested to see how it'll backfire.

------
danielfoster
I think authorities are just mad that no one wants to use Qwant.

